# How to install the PageSpeed module for Nginx using FreeBSD ports?



## RedFoxy (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi all!

I want _to_ install http://ngxpagespeed.com/ on my FreeBSD 9.1 but _it_ looks like that there isn't a port _for_ it and there is no support in the config of _N_ginx.

_Is there_ a way to install it manual_ly_ using the _N_ginx port?


----------



## jozze (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello to you too!

From what I've seen, there is one module for www/nginx, and it's a separate port -- www/p5-Nginx-ReadBody. The clean sources also don't mention anything, so it's not included the port configuration, because it's not supported in the sources.

So what you're talking here, is about how to install a program, that isn't officially a part of the ports. You have several ways to do so. The dirtiest is to just get the sources and compile it manually. The best solution (and also very educational) would be to write your own port for it. Lucky for you there is very good documentation on how to write your port, test it, and so on. I'm talking of course about the Porter's Handbook. This would be the best solution, since not only would this make the program useful to you, but to the rest of the community, provide a fully automated mechanism to download, install, delete, configure the program at any time for everyone.

Writing a port basically means just creating a Makefile, that automates the process, and some additional configuration files. You can also study the existing Makefiles to see how to do it: see /usr/ports/www/nginx/Makefile for example.

You can suggest also it to the port maintainer (to write a port for this) or ask him if you have questions. To see his email, try `# make -C /usr/ports/www/nginx maintainer`.


----------

